# how do i pronounce Mamiya



## alexknudsen (Jul 7, 2007)

this is gonna sound really stupid, but how do you pronounce "mamiya"

THANKS


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 7, 2007)

muh-my-uh

not

muh-me-uh

right?


----------



## jstuedle (Jul 8, 2007)

Correct.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 8, 2007)

Mama mia!


----------



## fmw (Jul 8, 2007)

Hertz van Rental said:


> Mama mia!


 
Amazing.  I was going to post "take the first syllable away from Mama mia."  I had to chuckle when I read your post.


----------



## Hertz van Rental (Jul 8, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## deanimator (Jul 8, 2007)

Stress on the second syllable

Not sure if this will work, but here´s a link to a Zip file of the audio
http://club.cdfreaks.com/showpost.php?p=1825993&postcount=34218


----------



## newrmdmike (Jul 8, 2007)

so its "ia" not "eye-uh"?  hmmmm that stinks i think it sounds better with eye-uh


----------

